# Uk National seek advice



## gooner9 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi 
I have penpal girlfriend in the philippines who I wanted to go and see, now not possible as I have just taken custody of my kids. So we hope that she can visit the Uk as a holiday an I will pay expenses but this I am told is not possible unless she has a job and reason to go back ???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

gooner9 said:


> Hi
> I have penpal girlfriend in the philippines who I wanted to go and see, now not possible as I have just taken custody of my kids. So we hope that she can visit the Uk as a holiday an I will pay expenses but this I am told is not possible unless she has a job and reason to go back ???


I'm afraid your chances of her getting a visitor's via to the UK are zero or less. By the way it is your gf that seeks the visa not you and any hint of a relationship is a big negative.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have to agree with Gary D, 

My wife joined me in the UK in 2002 her sister visited 2004
we had to provide proof of who we were our relationship to her.
we also had to prove that we could support her financially while she was here.
by providing copies of our bank statements.
she had to show proof that she was working ( she is a college professor ) and she had to have a letter from the college to prove the fact ! and that she would be returning to work on the date stated ! and its even stricter now !!


----------



## Squeezebox (Sep 5, 2016)

Our tourist visa was refused, the reason given was because we were not married, if we were married we would be applying for spouse visa not tourist.. any excuse not to grant it im afraid, save your money.


----------

